# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Iris Ziekenhuizen Zuid (Etterbeek-Elsene)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Iris Ziekenhuizen Zuid (Etterbeek-Elsene)
Jean Paquotstraat 63
Brussel

Bezoek de website van Iris Ziekenhuizen Zuid


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Iris Ziekenhuizen Zuid.*

----------

